# BSNI EVDO data card?



## viruses (Nov 17, 2008)

guys this is in the news now,for just 550bucks unlimited usage of 2.4mpbs.
has airtel plans of something similar like this?
how is the service and is it worth a buy?


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 13, 2008)

hi dude,

   I would like u to advice to confirm about speed issue near ur home since most user r unsatisfied. I m also an evdo data card user but i get downloading speed of 20kBps - 50kBps at home(I live 3km+ away from my nearest evdo tower) n 2.2mbps near evdo tower(I touched 2.385mbps too).

     Therefore, I strongly recommend u to confirm all these things. N u can also visit many websites regarding bsnl evdo user reviews.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

remember that this is shared static IP. meaning no torrents, and you can be easily blocked and have no way of getting back.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2008)

hey dude...wrong section for this kinda queries


----------

